# الصلاة من الكتاب المقدس



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2012)

لماذا نصلي؟

  لماذا نصلي؟ لماذا نصلي والله متحكم في جميع الأشياء؟ ولماذا نصلي ان كان الله يعلم مسبقاً مانريد؟

(1) الصلاة هو صورة من صور خدمة الله (لوقا 36:2-38). ونصلي لأن الله أمرنا بالصلاة (فيليبي 6:4-7).

(2) كان المسيح والكنيسة الأولي مثالاً لنا في الصلاة (مرقس 35:1 وأعمال الرسل 14:1 و 42:2 و 1:3 و23:4-31 و 4:6 و 1:13-3). فان أعطي المسيح أهمية للصلاة، فيجب علينا أيضاً أن نصلي.

(3) يبغي الله أن تكون الصلاة الطريقة للحصول علي استجابة منه لمواقف عديدة:

(أ) التجهيز لقرارات هامة (لوقا 12:6 -13).

(ب) التغلب علي العوائق الشيطانية في حياتنا (متي 14:17-21).

(ج) جمع الفعلة للحصاد الروحي (لوقا 2:10).

(د) الحصول علي القوة للتغلب علي التجارب (متي 41:26).

(ه) طريقة لتعضيد الآخرين روحياً (أفسس 18:6-19).

(4) لدينا وعد الله بأن صلاتنا لن تذهب لعدم، وان لم نحصل علي أجابة محددة لطلباتنا (متي 6:6 ورومية 26:8-27).

(5) أنه يعدنا أنه أن طلبنا شيئاً حسب مشيئته، فأنه سيستمع لنا (يوحنا الأولي 14:5-15).

وفي بعض الأحيان يؤجل الله استجابته لصلاتنا حسب حكمته لمصلحتنا. وفي هذه الأحيان لابد أن نستمر في الصلاة بلجاجة (متي 7:7 و لوقا 1:18-8). ولا يجب أن نتجه للصلاة لأننا نريد أن يفعل الله مانريد في الأرض، ولكن لكي يحقق مشيئته هو علي الأرض. فحكمة الله أكثر عمقا وأتساعاً من معرفتنا.

وفي الأحيان التي لا نعرف فيها بالتحديد مشيئة الله، فالصلاة هي الوسيلة لمعرفة ارادته. فان لم يسأل بطرس المسيح أن يأمره ان يأتي اليه علي الماء ويخرج من القارب، لكانت فاتته الفرصة (متي 28:14-29). وان لم تطلب المراة السورية من ان يخرج المسيح الشيطان من ابنتها لما كانت ستشفي (مرقس 26:7-30). وان لم يصرخ الأعمي من جرش للمسيح أن يلمسه، لكان مازال أعمي (لوقا 35:18-43). ويقول الله أننا لا ننال لأننا لا نطلب (يعقوب 2:4). ومن ناحية فالصلاة مثل مشاركة الأنجيل مع الآخرين. لا نعلم من سيستجيب للرسالة ان لم نشارك الرسالة مع الجميع. وبالمثل فنحن لن نعلم ان كانت الصلاة ستستجاب ان لم نصلي.

وعدم الصلاة يمثل عدم الأيمان والثقة في الله وكلمته. فنحن نصلي لنؤكد ايماننا بالله، وبأنه سيفعل ما وعده في كلمته، وسيباركنا أكثر مما نطلب أو نفتكر (أفسس 20:3). والصلاة هي الوسيلة الرئيسية التي نري من خلالها عمل الله في حياة الآخرين. فهي وسيلتنا للأتصال بقدرة الله، ووسيلتنا للتغلب علي العدو وجيوشه (ابليس واجناده) الذين لا نقدر التغلب عليهم بأنفسنا. ولذا فأني أتمني أن يجدنا الله دائماً أمام عرشه، لأن لنا رئيس كهنة في السماء يشعر بكل ما نمر به (عبرانيين 15:4-16). ووعده لنا بأن طلبة البار تقتدر كثيراً في أفعالها (يعقوب 16:5-18). ليمجد الرب أسمه وذاته في حياتنا لكي نأتي دائماً له بالصلاة.


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2012)

ما هى صلاة الخاطىء؟

  صلاة الخاطىء هى صلاة يتلوها الشخص عندما يدرك أنه خاطيء وأنه يحتاج الى مخلص. ترديد صلاه الخاطىء لن تأتى فى حد ذاتها بأيه نتيجة. صلاة الخاطىء تكون ذات تأثير عندما تمثل معرفه وادراك الشخص وأعترافه بالخطيئه التى أرتكبها وأحتياجه للخلاص .

أول جزء من صلاة الخاطىء هو التسليم بأننا جميعا خطاة. رومية (10:3) يوضح لنا "مكتوب أنه ليس بارا ولا واحد". الكتاب المقدس يوضح أننا جميعا قد أخطأنا ونحتاج للغفران والرحمه من الله (تيطس 5:3-7) و بسبب خطايانا نستحق عقاب أبدى ( متى 46:25) صلاه الخاطىء هى تضرع وطلب للنعمة بدلا من العقاب .

الجزء الثانى من صلاة الخاطىء هى معرفه ما صنعه الله ليبدل طبيعتنا الخاطئة. الله أخذ صورة أنسان وتجسد فى شخص يسوع المسيح ( يوحنا 1:1 و 14) يسوع علمنا الحقيقه عن الله وعاش حياه بارة وخالية من الخطيئة ( يوحنا 46:8) و ( كورونثوس الثانيه 21:5) وبعد ذلك مات يسوع على الصليب بدلا عنا آخذا على نفسه العقاب المستحق علينا (روميه 8:5) ثم قام يسوع من الموت حتى يثبت نصرته على الخطيئة و الموت والجحيم (كولوسى 15:2) و (كورونثوس الاولى أصحاح 15).

من أجل هذا كله غفرت لنا خطايانا ونلنا الوعد بالحياه الأبديه ان آمننا بيسوع المسيح . علينا فقط أن نؤمن أنه مات بدلا عنا وقام من الأموات (روميه 9:10-10). نحن ننال الخلاص بالنعمه فقط من خلال الايمان بشخص يسوع المسيح وحده فقط. ( أفسس 8:2) يعلن "لأنكم بالنعمة مخلصون بالايمان وذلك ليس منكم هو عطية الله ".

أن تصلى صلاة الخاطىء هى ببساطة أعترافك بأنك تعتمد على شخص الرب يسوع المسيح كمخلصك. لآ توجد كلمات سحرية تؤدى للخلاص. الأيمان بموت يسوع المسيح وقيامته هو الذى يخلصنا. أذا كنت تعتقد أنك خاطىء وتحتاج الى الخلاص من خلال يسوع المسيح يمكنك أن تردد الصلاة التالية: " صلاه الخاطىء.

"يارب، أعلم أنني خاطيء وأنني أستحق العقاب. ولكني أؤمن أن يسوع المسيح مخلصي. أنني أؤمن أن موته وقيامته يقدم لي غفران الخطايا. أنا أؤمن بيسوع ويسوع وحده كربي ومخلصي. أشكرك يارب لخلاصي و لغفرانك لخطيئتي. آمين !"

هل اتخذت قراراً بأن تتبع يسوع بسبب ما قرأته هنا؟ إن كان كذلك، من فضلك اضغط على الجملة الموجودة في نهاية الصفحة "قبلت المسيح اليوم".


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2012)

ما هي الصلاة الربانية وهل يجب علينا أن نصليها؟

  الصلاة الربانية هي الصلاة التي قام المسيح بتعليمها لتلاميذه في متي 9:6-13 و لوقا 2:11-4. والصلاة الموجودة في متي 9:6-13 تقول "فصلوا أنتم هكذا: أبانا الذي في السموات ، ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك. لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك علي الأرض. خبزنا كفافنا أعطنا اليوم. واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضاً للمذنبين الينا. ولا تدخلنا في تجربة، لكن نجنا من الشرير".، والكثير من الأحيان ما يخطيء الناس بأعتقاد أنه يجب عليهم ترديد الصلاة حرفياً. والبعض يعتقد أنها وصفة سحرية للتأثير أو الوصول الي الله.

ويعلمنا الكتاب المقدس عكس هذا الأعتقاد. أن الله يهتم بقلوبنا عندما نصلي أكثر كثيراً من كلماتنا. متي 6:6 يعلمنا، "وأما أنت فمتي صليت فادخل الي مخدعك وأغلق بابك، وصل الي أبيك الذي في الخفاء. فأبوك الذي يري في الخفاء يجازيك علانية". ومتي 7:6 يقول: "وحينما تصلون لا تكرروا الكلام باطلاً كالأمم، فأنهم يظنون أنه بكثرة كلامهم يستجاب لهم". بل في الصلاة يجب علينا سكب قلوبنا أمام الله (فيليبي 6:4-7)، وليس مجرد تكرير كلمات محفوظة لله.

والأفضل أعتبار الصلاة الربانية، كمثال أو أسلوب للصلاة يجب الاحتذاء به. فالصلاة الربانية تعلمنا الصلاة. وتعطينا "المقادير" التي تكون الصلاة. وهي مقسمة كالآتي: "أبانا الذي في السموات" يعلمنا لمن نوجه صلاتنا، أي الله الآب. "ليتقدس اسمك" يعلمنا أن نعبد الله ونسبحه. "ليأتي ملكوتك، لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك علي الأرض" يذكرنا بأن نطلب مشيئة الله لحياتنا وللعالم وليس رغباتنا الشخصية. ويشجعنا علي أن نطلب من الله ما نحتاجه "خبزنا كفافنا أعطنا اليوم". "وأغر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضاً للمذنبين الينا" يذكرنا بالأعتراف بخطايانا لله وأن نبتعد عنها – وأيضاً تذكر أن نغفر للآخرين كما غفر الله لنا خطايانا. وختام الصلاة هي أن "ولا تدخلنا في تجربة بل نجنا من الشرير" هي طلب المساعدة من الله للتغلب علي الخطيئة وطلب حمايته من هجمات العدو الشرير.

فمرة ثانية، الصلاة الربانية ليست صلاة نحفظها ونرددها لله. بل هي مثال من خلاله نتعلم كيف نصلي. هل هناك أي خطأ ان قمنا بحفظ الصلاة؟ كلا بالطبع. وخاصة ان كان هذا هو سؤل قلبك وان كنت تعني كل كلمة تقولها. وتذكر أن الله يهتم بالشركة معنا و معرفة قلوبنا أكثر من الكلمات التي نستخدمها. فيليبي 6:4-7 يعلن، "لا تهتموا بشيء، بل في كل شيء بالصلاة والدعاء مع الشكر، لتعلم طلباتكم لدي الله. وسلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل، يحفظ قلوبكم وافكاركم في المسيح يسوع".


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2012)

ما هو المعني بالصلاة بأسم يسوع؟

  الصلاة في اسم يسوع هو تعليم موجود في انجيل يوحنا 13:14-14، "ومهما سألتم باسمي فذلك أفعله ليتمجد الآب بالابن. ان سألتم شيئاً باسمي فاني أفعله". والبعض يخطيء في الأعتقاد أن ختم الصلاة بقول بأسم يسوع سيتسبب في منحهم ما يطلبون. والخطاء في هذا هو معاملة قول "بأسم يسوع" كتعويذة سحرية. وهذا مبدأ غير كتابي.

فالصلاة بأسم يسوع تعني الصلاة بسلطته والطلب من الله الآب قبول صلواتنا لأننا نأتي بأسم أبنه، يسوع. والصلاة بأسم يسوع تعني طلب مشيئة الله، "وهذه هي الثقة التي لنا عنده: أنه ان طلبنا شيئاً حسب مشيئته يسمع لنا. وان كنا نعلم أنه مهما طلبنا يسمع لنا، نعلم أن لنا الطلبات التي طلبناها منه" (يوحنا الأولي 14:5 – 15). والصلاة بأسم يسوع هي طلب أشياء تمجد الرب يسوع.

وختام الصلاة بقول "في أسم يسوع" ليست وصفة سحرية. فأن كان ما طلبناه لا يمجد الله وليس حسب مشيئته، فقول "في أسم يسوع" لا يعني شيئاً. والمهم حقاً هو الصلاة في أسم يسوع لتمجيد الله، وليس مجرد قول الكلمات. وليست كلمات الصلاه هي المهمة، بل ما نعنيه بصلاتنا. فطلب أشياء تتفق مع ارادة الله هي جوهر الصلاة بأسم أبنه يسوع.


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2012)

هل من المقبول الأستمرار في الصلاة لأجل ما نطلبه؟

  لوقا 1:18-7 يعلن، "وقال لهم أيضاً مثلاً في أنه ينبغي أن يصلي كل حين ولا يمل. قائلاً: "كان في مدينة قاض لا يخاف الله ولا يهاب انساناً. وكان في تلك المدينة أرملة. وكانت تأتي اليه قائلة: أنصفني من خصمي! وكان لا يشاء الي زمان. ولكن بعد ذلك قال في نفسه: وان كنت لا أخاف الله ولا أهاب انساناً، فاني لأجل أن هذه الأرملة تزجعني، أنصفها، لئلا تأتي دائماً فتقمعني!". وقال الرب: "أسمعوا ما يقول قاضي الظلم. أفلا ينصف الله مختارية، الصارخين اليه نهاراً وليلاً، وهو متهمل عليهم؟"

ولوقا 5:11-13 يعلن، "ثم قال لهم: "من منكم يكون له صديق، ويمضي اليه نصف الليل، ويقول له يا صديق، أقرضني ثلاثة أرغفة، لأن صديقاً لي جاءني من سفر، وليس لي ما أقدم له. فيجيب ذلك من داخل ويقول: لا تزعجني! الباب مغلق الآن، وأولادي معي في الفراش. لا أقدر أن أقوم وأعطيك. أقول لكم: وان كان لا يقوم ويعطية لكونه صديقه، فأنه من أجل لجاجته يقوم ويعطية قدر ما يحتاج. وأنا أقول لكم: أسألوا تعطوا، أطلبوا تجدوا، أقرعوا يفتح لكم. لأن كل من سأل يأخذ، ومن يطلب يجد، ومن يقرع يفتح له. فمن منكم ، وهو أب، يسأله أبنه خبزاً، أفيعطية حجراً؟ أو سمكة، أفيعيطية حية بدل السمكة؟ أو اذا سأله بيضة، أفيعطيه عقرباً؟ فان كنتم وأنتم أشرار تعرفون أن تعطوا أولادكم عطايا جيدة. فكم بالحري الآب الذي من السماء، يعطي الروح القدس للذين يسألونه؟"

وكما نري من الجزئين الكتابيين السابقين فأن الكلمة تحثنا علي الصلاة – بل الأستمرار في الصلاة! فلا يوجد أي مشكلة في تكرير الطلبة من أجل شيء معين. مادامت هذه الطلبة تتفق مع مشيئة الله (يوحنا الأولي 14:5-15)، أستمر في الصلاة الي أن يمنحك الله طلبتك أو ينزع الرغبة من قلبك. وفي بعض الأحيان، يسمح الله لنا بأن ننتظر من أجل تلبية طلبة ما ليعلمنا الصبر. وفي بعض الأحيان نقوم بطلبة شيء ما لا يتفق مع توقيت الله لما يجري في حياتنا. وفي بعض الأحيان نطلب أشياء ليست موافقة لمشيئة الله، ولذا فهو لا يستجيب لهذه الطلبات. فالصلاة ليست مجرد لتقديم طلباتنا لله، ولكنها أيضاً تقديم الله لمشيئته في حياتنا. أستمر في الطلبة والصلاة الي أن يمنحك الله ماتتمناه أو ينزع رغبة ذلك الشيء من قلبك ويقنعك أن ذلك ليس مشيئته لك.


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2012)

هل الصلاة الجماعية مهمة؟ هل الصلاة الجماعية أكثر قوة وفعالية من صلاة الشخص بمفرده؟

 الصلاة الجماعية تشكل جزءاً هاماً من حياة الكنيسة، وكذلك التسبيح، التعليم، الأشتراك علي مائدة المسيح، والشركة. الكنيسة الأولي كانت تجتمع لدراسة تعاليم الرسل، كسر الخبز والصلاة معاً (أعمال الرسل 42:2)، وقد بدأوا في الأجتماع بعد قيامة المسيح مباشرة (أعمال الرسل 14:1) واستمرت الكنيسة في الأجتماع حتي يومنا هذا. وعندما نقوم بالصلاة مع المؤمنيين الآخرين فأن التأثير ايجابياً جداً. فالصلاة الجماعية تهذبنا وتوحدنا عند مشاركة ايماننا الواحد. والروح القدس الساكن فينا يبهج قلوبنا عند الأستماع الي التسبيحات المقدمة لربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح، ويقوم بنسج جماعة المؤمنيين معاً برباط فريد في هذه الحياة.

والذين يعانون من مشقات وهموم الحياة، يشعرون بالتشجيع عند رفع الآخرين لهم لعرش النعمة. والصلاة من أجل الىخرين تبني في قلوبنا الأهتمام والمحبة للأخرين اذ نتشفع من أجلهم. وأيضاً تعلم الصلاة الجماعية المؤمنون الجدد كيفية الصلاة التي تؤهلهم لتكوين علاقة حميمة مع جسد المسيح. وفي نفس الوقت تمثل الصلاة الجماعية قلوب الذين يشتركون في الصلاة. ولابد أن نأتي أمام الله بأتضاع (يعقوب 10:4)، وبالحق (مزمور 18:145)، وبالطاعة (يوحنا الأولي 21:3-22)، وبروح الشكر (فيليبي 6:4) وبثقة (عبرانيين 16:4). وللأسف فيمكن أيضاً تتحول الصلاة الجماعية الي عرض أمام المستمعين عوضاً عن التركيز علي الله. ولقد حذرنا من ذلك المسيح في متي 5:6-8 وعلمنا ألا نستعرض، أو نكون منافقين في صلواتنا، ولكن بالصلاة في مخادعنا كي لا نتعرض للتجربة.

ولا يوجد اي جزء من الكتاب المقدس يدلنا علي أن الصلاة الجماعية أكثر قوة وفعالية من الصلاة المنفردة من ناحية استجابة الله للصلاة. فالكثير من المؤمنيين مايقوموا بمساواة الصلاة "بالحصول علي أشياء من الله"، وبذلك تصبح الصلاة الجماعية مكان لسرد قائمة الطلبات من الله. ولكن الصلاة الكتابية، متعددة الأغراض، وتحتوي رغبتنا في الشركة مع الله القدوس، الكامل، والصالح. ونعلمنا أن ان الله سيعير أذنناً لمخلوقاته ويقبل تسبيحات الحمد الكثيرة (مزمور 4:27 و 1:63-8)، وأنه سيبكت قلوبنا للأعتراف وطلب المغفرة (مزمور 51 ولوقا 9:18-14)، وأنه يحثنا علي الشكر والشعور بالتقدير (فيليبي 6:4 و كولوسي 12:1)، وأيضاً علي تقديم طلبات شفاعية من أجل الآخرين (تسالونيكي الثانية 11:1 و 16:2).

الصلاة من أجل الطلبة غير موجودة في صلاة الرسول بولس أو يسوع المسيح، بأستثناء عندما يعلنون رغباتهم وتسليم تلك الطلبات لمشيئة الله (متي 39:26 وكورنثوس الثانية 7:12-9). الصلاة اذاً هي الشركة مع الله لتحقيق مشيئته، وليس لأقناعة بأرادتنا. وعندما نسلم رغباتنا للذي يعلم بأحوالنا وظروفنا أكثر مما نعلم و "يعلم احتياجاتنا قبل أن نطلب" (متي 8:6)، عندها تصل صلواتنا الي أعلي مستوي. والصلوات المسلمة للمشيئة الألهية، دائماً ما ستستجاب بصورة ايجابية، سواء رفعت من شخص واحد أو ألف شخص. وهذه هي القوة الحقيقية للصلاة.

وفكرة أن الصلاة ستغير فكر الله تأتي من الجزء الكتابي الموجود في متي 19:18-20 "وأقول لكم أيضاً أن أتفق أثنان منكم علي الأرض في اي شيء يطلبانه فأنه يكون لهما من قبل أبي الذي في السموات. لأنه حيثما أجتمع أثنان أو ثلاثة بأسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم". وهذه الأعداد تمثل جزءاً كتابياً يتناول كيفية التعامل مع عضو كنسي قد أخطأ. ولا يصح تفسيرها بأنها أن أتفق أي مؤمنان علي أي شيء سيقوم الله بمنحهم ذلك المطلب. فربما كان الطلب خاطيء أو غير حكيم. وذلك لا يتفق مع التعاليم الكتابية الأخري التي تعلمنا أن الله كلي القدرة وأنه يطلب من المؤمنون به الطاعة والتسليم لمشيئتة وليس العكس.

وبالأضافة الي ذلك، أنه من غير الواقعي أن نؤمن بأنه "أجتماع أثنان أو ثلاثة" للصلاة يعضد صلواتنا بصورة أوتوماتيكية. فالطبع المسيح يستمع عند صلاة شخصين أو أكثر ولكنه أيضاً يستمع لصلاة الشخص بمفرده وأن كانت المسافة التي تفصل ذلك الشخص عن باقي الناس هي الاف الأميال. والجزء الكتابي المذكور بأعلاه هو مثل جيد لأهمية قرأة وتفسير المقاطع الكتابية تبعاً للسياق المقصود وفي ضوء المقاطع الكتابية الأخري.


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2012)

*هل ينبغي أن نصلي للآب أم للإبن أم للروح القدس؟
*
  كل الصلوات يجب أن توجه إلى الثالوث الأقدس – الله الآب، والابن، والروح القدس. والكتاب المقدس يعلمنا أنه يمكننا الصلاة لأن الآب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد. ونصلي لله الآب مع المرنم في المزمور، "اسمع إلى نداء استغاثتي يا ملكي وإلهي" (مزمور 2:5). ونصلي لربنا يسوع كما نصلي للآب لأنهما متساوون. فالصلاة لواحد من الثالوث هو الصلاة لكل منهم. وصلي استفانوس وقت استشهاده، "وبينما كانوا يرجمون استفانوس، كان يدعو: "أيها الرب يسوع، أقبل روحي" (أعمال الرسل 59:7). وأيضاً نصلي في اسم المسيح، وشجع بولس كنيسة أفسس بالتالي: "رافعين الشكر في كل حين وعلى كل شيء لله والآب، باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح" (أفسس 20:5). وأكد المسيح لتلاميذه أنه مهما طلبوا بإسمه – وهذا يعني حسب مشيئته – سيعطيهم (يوحنا 16:15 و23:16). وبالمثل، ينبغي أن نصلي للروح القدس وقوته. فقد سأل بولس الروح القدس أن يوحد قلوب مؤمني كورنثوس في (كورنثوس الثانية 14:13). بالإضافة، فإن الروح القدس يعيننا على الصلاة، حتى وإن كنا لا نعلم ما نطلبه (رومية 26:8 ويهوذا 20:1). وربما تكون أفضل طريقة لمعرفة وفهم دور الثالوث الأعظم في الصلاة هو أننا نصلي للآب من خلال الابن وبقوة الروح القدس.

وأيضاً من المهم معرفته هو ما لا ينبغي أن نصلي له. فبعض المعتقدات والأديان الأخرى تدعو معتنقيها لأن يصلوا لعدد من الآلهة أو القديسين أو أقرباء قد رحلوا عن هذا العالم أو الأرواح، بل وربما للعذراء مريم أو لبطرس. ولكن هذا تعليم غير كتابي بل وهي إهانة لأبانا السماوي وضد مشيئته. ولفهم هذا الجزء يجب أن نتعمق في طبيعة الصلاة. وللصلاة عناصر كثيرة ولكن بالنظر لفقط اثنان منهم مثل – التسبيح والشكر – فيمكننا أن الصلاة في قالبها هي تعبير عن الحمد والتسبيح. فعندما نسبح الله نحن نحمده لعمله في حياتنا وفي العالم. وعندما نقدم صلاة الشكر، فإننا نسبح إحسانه علينا، ورحمته، ومحبته وعطفه. والتسبيح يعطي المجد لله، فهو الوحيد المستحق التمجيد. وإلهنا إله غيور فلا يرغب أن يعبد وأن يصلي خاصته لآلهة أخري. "أنا هو الرب وهذا اسمي. لا أعطي مجدي لآخر، ولا حمدي للمنحوتات" (أشعياء 8:42).

والعناصر الأخرى التي تماثل الصلاة هي – التوبة والتوسل والاعتراف – وكلها تمثل أشكال مختلفة من العبادة. فنحن نتوب مدركين أن الله اله غفور ورحيم ومحب وأنه وفر لنا وسيلة للمغفرة بتضحيته بابنه الوحيد على الصليب. فنحن نعترف بخطايانا لأننا نعلم "ولكن إن اعترفنا لله بخطايانا، فهو جدير بالثقة وعادل، يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل إثم" (يوحنا الأولى 9:1) ونحن نحمده من أجل ذلك. و نأتي له بتوسلاتنا متشفعين وعالمين أنه يحبنا ويستمع لنا، ونحن نسبحه لأجل نعمته وعطفه لأنه حقاً يستمع ويستجيب. فعندما نتفكر في كل ذلك، يسهل إدراك أنه لا يعقل أن نصلي لأي شخص آخر أو كينونة أخرى غير الله الثالوث فصلاتنا تمثل عبادتنا له، والعبادة لله وحده.


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2012)

*ما هي الصلاة الشفاعية؟*

  الصلاة الشفاعية هي الصلاة نيابة عن الغير. ولعبت الوساطة في العهد القديم دوراً سائداً (إذ قام بذلك ابراهيم وموسى وداوود وصموئيل وحزقيال وايليا وأرميا وحزقيال ودانيال). ونجد أن المسيح في العهد الجديد كالشفيع الأعظم، ولهذا فإن كل صلاة تعتبر صلاة شفاعية لأنها تقدم لله من خلال المسيح. ولقد أغلق المسيح الفجوة بيننا وبين الله بموته على الصليب. ولقد كان أعظم وسيط (أي شفيع). ولهذا يمكننا اليوم أن نتشفع بالصلاة نيابة عن المؤمنين الآخرين، أو نيابة عن الضالين، طالبين من الله أن يمنحهم التوبة حسب إرادته. "فإن الله واحد، والوسيط بين الله والناس واحد، وهو الإنسان المسيح يسوع" (تيموثاوس الأولى 5:2). "فمن ذا يدين؟ إنه المسيح يسوع هو الذي مات، بل بالأحرى قام، وهو أيضاً عن يمين الله، وهو يشفع فينا أيضاً" (رومية 34:8).

ويمكننا أن نجد مثال عظيم للصلاة الشفاعية في دانيال 9 حيث قام بالصلاة من أجل شعبه عند ابتعادهم عن الله. وهى تحتوي على كل عناصر الصلاة الشفاعية الحقيقية. فهى تتماشى مع كلمة الله (عدد 2)، وهو يصلي بلجاجة (عدد 3)، وينكر نفسه (عدد 4)، ويوحد نفسه مع شعب الله (عدد 5)، ويتقوي بالإعتراف (أعداد 5-15)، ويعتمد على شخص الله (أعداد 4، و7 ، و9، و15)، وهدفه هو تمجيد الله (أعداد 16-19). ومثل دانيال ينبغي أن يأتي المؤمنين أمام الله نيابة عن الآخرين، بكل تواضع وانكسار مدركين عدم استحقاقهم. فلا يأتي دانيال ويقول، :أنا أطلب منك ذلك يارب لأني شخص خاص وشفيع مختار" بل يأتي ويقول، "أنا خاطيء" وهذا يقول "أنا لا أستحق أن أطلب أي شيء " فالصلاة الشفاعية الحقيقية تطلب معرفة مشيئة الله وتطلب تحقيقها مهما كان الثمن. فهى تطلب مجد الله وليس مجدنا.

والقائمة التالية هي قائمة جزئية لمن يمكننا التشفع من أجلهم: الذين هم في السلطة (تيموثاوس الأولى 2:2)، خدام الرب (فيليبي 19:1)، الكنيسة (مزمور 122:6)، الأصدقاء (أيوب 8:42)، أفراد شعبنا (رومية 1:10)، المرضى (يعقوب 14:5)، الأعداء (أرميا 29:7)، الذين يضطهدوننا (متى 44:5)، الذين يهملوننا (تيموثاوس الثانية 16:4)، وجميع البشر (تيموثاوس الأولى 1:2).

وهناك فكرة خاطئة في المسيحية المعاصرة بأن الذين يرفعون الصلاة الشفاعية هم طبقة عليا من المسيحيون، وهم مدعوون لخدمة الشفاعة. ولكن هذا ليس صحيحاً. فالكتاب المقدس واضح أن كل المسيحيون مدعوون للشفاعة. وكل المسيحيون يسكن الروح القدس في قلوبهم، وكما يتشفع الروح القدس لنا حسب مشيئة الله (رومية 26:8-27)، ينبغي أن نتشفع لبعضنا البعض. وهذا ليس امتيازاً حصرياً يقتصر على النخبة المسيحية، بل هو أمر للجميع. وفي الحقيقة، عدم رفع صلاة تشفعية لبعضنا البعض يعتبر خطيئة. "وأما أنا فحاشا لي أن أخطيء إلى الرب، فأكف عن الصلاة من أجلكم" (صموئيل الأولى 23:12).

ونرى أن بطرس وبولس عندما طلبا أن يتشفع الآخرين بالصلاة من أجلهما، لم يقصرا طلبهم للذين هم مدعوون لهذه الخدمة. "أما الكنيسة فكانت ترفع الصلاة الحارة إلى الله من أجله" (أعمال الرسل 5:12). فلاحظ أنها كانت الكنيسة كلها تصلي من أجله، وليس الذين لديهم هبة التشفع. وفي أفسس 16:6-18، يحض بولس كل المسيحيون الذين في أفسس – كلهم – على إتباع مباديء الحياة المسيحية. "وفوق هذا كله، احلموا الإيمان ترساً به تقدرون أن تطفئوا جميع سهام الشرير المشتعلة. واتخذوا الخلاص خوذة للرأس، وكلمة الله سيف الروح". فمن الواضح أن الصلاة الشفاعية جزء من حياة الإنسان المسيحي.

ونجد أيضاً أن بولس طلب من كل مؤمني رومية أن يصلوا من أجله: "فأتوسل إليكم، أيها الأخوة، بربنا يسوع المسيح وبمحبة الروح، أن تجاهدوا معي في الصلوات إلى الله من أجلي" (رومية 30:15). كما حث أهل كولوسي أن يتشفعوا بالصلاة من أجله: "داوموا على الصلاة، متيقظين فيها بالشكر، مصلين معاً لأجلنا أيضاً، كي يفتح لنا الله باباً للكلمة، فنتكلم بسر المسيح الذي من أجله أنا مقيد أيضاً" (كولوسي 2:4-3). ولا يوجد أي مقطع كتابي ينص على أن جماعة معينة من الناس يمكنها التشفع من أجل الآخرين. وعلى العكس فإن الذين يطلبون الصلاة من أجلهم يحتاجون لكل صلاة ترفع من أجلهم. ففكرة أن الصلاة الشفاعية مقصورة على جماعة معينة من الناس هو مبدأ غير كتابي. والأسوأ من ذلك، أنه مبدأ يقود إلى الفخر والاعتزاز والشعور بالاستحقاق.

فما أروع امتياز أن نأتي أمام عرش الله العظيم بصلواتنا وطلباتنا. نحن نحمده لرحمته ومحبته!


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2012)

*لماذا تعتبر الصلاة تواصل مع الله؟*

  لكي نتفهم طبيعة تواصل الله معنا، وتواصلنا معه، ينبغي وأن نبدأ بإيضاح بعض المفاهيم الأساسية. أولها أن الله يتكلم بالحق. فهو لا يكذب أبداً ولا يضلل أبداً. تيطس 2:1 "المنزه عن الكذب". وأيوب 12:34 "إذ حاشا لله أن يرتكب شراً". والمفهوم الثاني هو أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله. والكلمة العبرية "للكلمة" مستخدمة 51 مرة في العهد الجديد لتصف ما هو مكتوب في العهد القديم. ويؤكد بولس في تيموثاوس الثانية 16:3، أن هذه الكلمات "موحى بها من الله". كما أن الرسول بطرس يشير إلى رسائل الرسول بولس في "بطرس الثانية 16:3 بأنها كلمة الله وأيضا يشير الرسول بولس في تيموثاوس الأولى 18:5 يشير إلى كلمات يسوع الموجودة في لوقا 7:10 ككلمة الله، ونجد أيضاً في تيموثاوس الثانية لهذه الكلمات والتي تحتوي نفس الخصائص التي أشار إليها بولس بأن "كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله" وكل الكلمات تمثل كلمات الله نفسه.

فما علاقة هذه المعلومات بالصلاة؟ حيث أننا أثبتنا أن الله يعطينا كلمات الحق وأن الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله، فيمكننا استنتاج التالي عن التواصل مع الله. الاستنتاج الأول هو أنه عندما يتحدث الكتاب عن سماع الله للإنسان (مزمور 6:17 ومزمور 1:77 وأشعياء 5:38)، يمكن للإنسان أن يثق أنه عندما يكون للإنسان علاقة وطيدة مع الله ويتحدث لله فالله يسمعه. ثانياً، حيث أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله، فيمكن للإنسان أن يثق أنه عندما يكون على علاقة جيدة مع الله، وعندما يقرأ كلمة الله، فهو يستمع لكلام الله المكتوب. والعلاقة الجيدة مع الله ضرورية جيدة للتواصل بين الإنسان والله ويظهر هذا بوضوح من خلال ثلاثة طرق. الطريق الأول هي أن الإنسان يبتعد عن الخطيئة، أي يتوب. مزمور 9:27، هو مثال على طلب داوود من الله أن يستمع الى تضرعه وألا يهمله أو يتركه. ومن هذا نعلم أن الله يحول وجهه عن خطيئة الإنسان وهذا يعرقل تواصل الإنسان مع الله. ومثال آخر يمكننا أن نجده في أشعياء 2:59 حيث يقول أشعياء للناس "إنما خطاياكم، أضحت تفصل بينكم وبين إلهكم، وآثامكم حجبت وجهه عنكم، فلم يسمع". فعندما يكون هناك خطايا غير معترف بها في حياتنا فهي تعرقل تواصلنا مع الله.

والطريق الثاني للتواصل مع الله هو تواضع القلب. فالله يخبرنا في أشعياء 2:66 "جميع هذه صنعتها يدي فوجدت كلها، لكنني أسر بالرجل المتواضع المنسحق الروح الذي يرتعد من كلمتي". والطريق الثالث هو حياة البر. وهذا هو الجزء الإيجابي للإبتعاد عن الخطيئة ويظهر بشكل خاص من خلال فعالية الصلاة. فيعقوب 16:5 يقول "ليعترف كل واحد منكم لأخيه بزلاتكم، وصلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض، حتى تشفوا. إن الصلاة الحارة التي يرفعها البار لها فعالية عظيمة".

ويمكننا التحدث مع الله من خلال الكلام، أو من خلال أفكارنا، أو بالكتابة. ويمكننا التأكد من أنه سيستمع لنا وأن الروح القدس سيعيننا عند الصلاة. رومية 26:8 يقول "وكذلك الروح أيضاً يمدنا بالعون لنقهر ضعفنا. فإننا لا نعلم ما يجب أن نصلي لأجله كما يليق، ولكن الروح نفسه يؤدي الشفاعة عنا بأنات تفوق التعبير".

وبالنسبة لطريقة تواصل الله معنا، فيجب أن نتوقع أن يتواصل الله معنا من خلال كلمته المكتوبة، بدلاً من الاعتقاد بأن الله سيمنحنا الأفكار ليقودنا لأفعال معينة أو اتخاذ قرارات معينة. ولأننا قادرون على خداع أنفسنا، فمن الحكمة ألا نعتقد أن كل فكر يمر بخواطرنا هو فكر الله. ففي بعض الأحيان، حين لا يتواصل الله معنا من خلال كلمته المقدسة، نجد أنه من السهل أن نحاول أن نبحث عن طرق أخرى لسماع صوت الله. وفي هذه الأحيان – من الأفضل ألا نحاول أن نحذر الإجابات بأنفسنا ولكن يستحسن الرجوع إلى المباديء الكتابية التي منحها الله لنا. كما ينبغي أن نصلي بحرارة لكي يمنحنا الله الحكمة للوصول إلى القرار الصائب. لأنه وعد بأن يمنح الحكمة لمن يطلبونها. "وإن كان أحد منكم بحاجة إلى الحكمة، فليطلب من الله الذي يعطي الجميع بسخاء ولا يعير. فسيعطي الله" (يعقوب 5:1).


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2012)

*ما هي قوة وفعالية الصلاة؟*
 تحظى فكرة القوة الكامنة في الصلاة بشعبية كبيرة. وتبعاً لما هو موجود في الكتاب المقدس، قوة الصلاة، هي ببساطة قوة الله، الذي يسمع ويستجيب للصلاة. ويجب أن نأخذ التالي في الاعتبار:

1) الله سبحانه وتعالى قادر على كل شيء، ولا يعثر عليه أمر (لوقا 37:1).

2) الله سبحانه وتعالى يدعو أبناؤه للصلاة. وينبغي الصلاة بلجاجة (لوقا 1:18)، وبشكر (فيليبي 6:4)، وبإيمان (يعقوب 5:1)، وفي محيط إرادة الله (متى 10:6)، ولمجد الله (يوحنا 13:14-14)، وبقلب صالح أمام الله (يعقوب 16:5).

3) الله سبحانه وتعالى يسمع صلوات أبناؤه. ويأمرهم بالصلاة، ويعدهم بالاستماع لصلواتهم. "في ضيقي دعوت الرب وصرخت إلى إلهي، فسمع صوتي من هيكله، وصعد صراخي أمامه، بل دخل أذنيه" (مزمور 6:18).

4) الله سبحانه وتعالى يستمع للصلاة. "يستغيث الأبرار، فيسمع لهم الرب وينقذهم من جميع ضيقاتهم" (مزمور 17:34).

وفكرة أخرى شائعة هي أن مقدار إيماننا يحدد إن كان الله سيستمع لصلواتنا. ولكن في بعض الأحيان يستمع الله لصلواتنا بالرغم من عدم إيماننا. في أعمال الرسل 12، تصلي الكنيسة لإطلاق سراح بطرس من السجن (عدد 5)، ويستمع الله للصلاة (عدد 7-11). ويذهب بطرس لمكان الاجتماع ولكن يرفض المجتمعون للصلاة في البداية أن يدعوه بالداخل ولا يصدقون أنه بالفعل بطرس. فبالرغم من صلاتهم لإطلاق سراحه، فهم لم يؤمنوا بأن الله سيستجيب.

وقوة الصلاة لا تفيض من داخلنا – وهي ليست كلمات يمكننا قولها أو طريقة خاصة يمكننا ممارستها أو عدد المرات التي نرددها. ولا تعتمد على اتجاه معين للصلاة ولا وضع أجسادنا وقت الصلاة. وهي ليست مرتبطة باستخدام أشياء معينة مثل الشموع أو الإيقونات أو السبح. ولكن قوة الصلاة تعتمد كل الاعتماد على من يستمع لصلاتنا ويستجيب لها. فالصلاة توفر وسيلة التواصل بيننا وبين الله سبحانه وتعالى، ولذا فيجب أن نتوقع نتائج عظيمة سواء قام الله باختيار الاستجابة لنا أم لا. فمهما كانت استجابته للصلاة، فالله الذي نرفع له الصلاة هو مصدر كل قوة، وهو قادر أن يستمع وأن يستجيب حسب إرادته الكاملة وتوقيته الكامل.


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2012)

*ما هو المعني بالصلاة بدون انقطاع؟*

  يمكن أن يكون أمر بولس لنا في تسالونيكي الأولى 17:5 "صلوا دون انقطاع" أمر مربك. وبالطبع، هذا لا يعني أنه ينبغي أن نحني رؤوسنا، ونغلق عيوننا طوال اليوم. وهو أيضاً لا يشير للحديث المتواصل مع الله، بل لاتجاه قلبي واع لإحاطة الله بنا في كل وقت. فكل لحظة من عمرنا نعي أن الله معنا وندرك أن جزء حي وفعال من أفكارنا وأفعالنا.

فعندما تتجه أفكارنا نحو القلق والخوف والإحباط والغضب ينبغي وأن نحول كل فكر لصلاة وكل صلاة لشكر. ففي رسالته لفيليبي ينصحنا الرسول بولس بأن "لا تقلقوا من جهة أي شيء، بل في كل أمر لتكن طلباتكم معروفة لدى الله، بالصلاة والدعاء مع الشكر" (6:4). وعلم المؤمنين في كولوسي أن "داوموا على الصلاة، متيقظين فيها بالشكر" (2:4). وحث المؤمنين في رسالته لأفسس أن ينظروا للصلاة كسلاح يستخدم في الحروب الروحية (أفسس 18:6). ووصف الواعظ الشهير تشارلز سبرجون حياة الصلاة المسيحية بالقول "مثل المحاربين القدماء، نحن في حالة حرب روحية مستمرة، نرتدي سلاحنا الروحي لنكون مستعدين. فالمحاربين القدام كانوا ينامون وهم مرتدون أسلحتهم فيجب أن ننام مستعدين أن نستيقظ وأن نكون مع الله"

ويجب أن تكون الصلاة هو رد فعلنا الأول كلما نواجه مواقف صعبة، وكلما تتأثر أفكارنا، وكلما يصعب إطاعة تعاليم الله. ويحذرنا جون مكارثر من أن التوقف عن الصلاة سيتسبب في توقفنا عن الاعتماد عن الله ونعمته والتوجه إلي الاعتماد على أنفسنا. فتواصل الصلاة يعني الاعتماد المتواصل على شركتنا مع الله.

وبالنسبة للمسيحيين، الصلاة هي مثل التنفس، فالإنسان لا يفكر قبل أن يتنفس. بل هو من الصعب على الإنسان ألا يتنفس. وبالمثل فإننا كجزء من عائلة الله نشعر بوجود الله من حولنا ونتنفس لا إرادياً من هواء الصلاة مما يساعدنا أن نحيا روحياً.

وللأسف يحاول الكثير من المسيحيين ألا يتنفسوا لفترات طويلة، اعتقاداً منهم أن الشهيق البسيط الذين يتخذونه كل فترة وأخري يكفيهم. ولكن يجب أن ندرك أن ذلك علامة على وجود خطيئة في حياتهم. فعندما يمارس المؤمن الصلاة يستطيع أن يعيش حياة مسيحية حية.

ويسهل اليوم للمسيحيين خاصة في المجتمعات الديمقراطية الحرة أن يشعروا بأنه بدلاً من الاعتماد علي الله ونعمته – يمكنهم الاعتماد على أنفسهم وثرائهم. ويكتفي المؤمنين بالبركات الجسدية متناسين البركات الروحية. وباعتمادهم علي ثرائهم الأرضي لا يحتاجوا للثراء الروحي. فعندما تقدم البرامج والطرق والأموال نتائج عظيمة يختلط الأمر على الإنسان ويسيء فهم البركة. والكثير من المسيحيون يعيشون كأهل العالم وكأن وجود الله شيء إضافي. وهنا يضعف شوقهم لمعرفة الله وطلب معونته وقوته. وبسبب هذا الخطر الدارج، حث الرسول بولس المؤمنون "كونوا مصلين في كل حال (أفسس 18:6)، وكذلك "داوموا على الصلاة، متيقظين فيها بالشكر" (كولوسي 2:4). فالصلاة المستمرة بدون انقطاع هي جزء هام جداً من حياة المؤمن المعتمد على الله.


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2012)

ما هي العلاقة بين الصوم والصلاة؟

الجواب: بالرغم من أن العلاقة بين الصلاة والصوم لا تذكر بشكل واضح في الكتاب المقدس، فيمكننا أن نجد خط تواصل بين الاثنين في العديد من المقاطع الكتابية. ونرى أن في العهد القديم أن الصيام مع الصلاة يعكس الاحتياج لله والاعتماد عليه في وقت العوز وقلة الحيلة. ونجد أنهما مقترنان وقت الحزن أو التوبة أو الاحتياج الروحي الشديد.

ونجد صوم وصلاة نحميا المذكور في أول أصحاح من سفر نحميا كانا نتيجة لحزنه الشديد لسماعه لما حدث لأورشليم. وصاحبت الدموع صلواته العديدة، والصوم والإعتراف نيابة عن شعبه والتوسل لله ليرحم شعبه. وحيث أن الصلاة التي قدمها لله كانت في غاية الأهمية فلقد رأي نحميا أنه لا وقت للتوقف وتناول الطعام. ونرى أن دانيال قد مر بظروف مماثلة جداً لظروف نحميا. "فاتجهت بنفسي إلى السيد الرب، أبتهل اليه بالصلاة والتضرعات والصوم وارتداء المسح والتعفر بالرماد" (دانيال 3:9). ومثل نحميا صام وصلى دانيال ليرحم الله شعبه، وقال "إننا أخطأنا وأثمنا وارتكبنا الشر، وتمردنا وانحرفنا عن وصاياك وأحكامك" (عدد 5).

وفي أمثلة عديدة، نجد أن الصيام متصل بالصلاة الشفاعية. فقد صلى داوود وصام عندما مرض طفله (صموئيل الثانية 16:12)، ونحب أمام الله متوسلاً (أعداد 21-22). وحثت إستير مردخاي واليهود ليصوموا من أجل حدث ظهورها أمام الملك زوجها (أستير 16:4). فمن الواضح أن الصيام والتوسل لله يمثلا نفس الشيء.

وهناك أيضاً أمثلة عديدة للصوم والصلاة في العهد الجديد، ولكن هذه الأمثلة ليست متصلة بالتوبة أو الاعتراف. فنجد في (لوقا 37:2) "لم تكن تفارق الهيكل وكانت تتعبد ليلاً ونهاراً بالصوم والدعاء". فقد كان عمر حنا 84 عاماُ ولكن خدمتها في هيكل الله كانت الصلاة والصوم بانتظار لفادي اسرائيل المنتظر. أيضاً نجد في العهد الجديد، أن كنيسة أنطاكية كانت تصوم وتعبد الله عندما أخبرهم الروح القدس عن إرسالية شاول و برنابا لعمل الله. وفي هذا الوقت صلوا وصاموا ووضعوا الأيدي على الرجلين وقاموا بإرسالهما. فنرى أمثلة الصلاة والصوم كجزء من عبادة الله وطلب رضاه. ولكن لا يوجد أي مقطع يدل على أن الله سيستمع للصلاة نتيجة للصيام. ولكن نجد أن الصيام يدل على إخلاص المصلين وحرارة صلاتهم المقدمة لله.

والشيء الواضح هنا هو أن: الصيام هو شيء يتعلق بالأولويات التي يضعها المؤمن أمامه والتي تؤهله أن يعبر عن نفسه وعن حالته الروحية لله بلا مقاطعة. وهذا يتضمن الانقطاع عن تناول الطعام أو المشروبات حتى يتمتع المؤمن بوقت من الشركة المتواصلة مع الله الآب. "فلنا الآن، أيها الأخوة حق التقدم بثقة إلى "قدس الأقداس" في السماء بدم يسوع" (عبرانيين 19:10)، فإن كان الصيام جزء من أجزائنا المفضلة من الإيمان بالمسيح. فلا يجب أن يكون الصيام أو الصلاة فرض أو عبء، بل هو احتفال بصلاح الله ورحمته لأولاده.


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2012)

ما هي بعض العقبات التي تحول دون فعالية الصلاة؟

  من أكثر العقبات التي تحول دون فعالية الصلاة وضوحاً هو الخطايا الغير معترف بها أو عدم استقامة قلب المصلي. ولأن الله قدوس، فيصبح هناك عائقاً بيننا وبينه عندما نأتي إليه بقلب غير تائب. "إنما خطاياكم أضحت تفصل بينكم وبين إلهكم، وآثامكم حجبت وجهه عنكم، فلم يسمع" (أشعياء 2:59). ويتفق داوود مع هذا الفكر حيث أنه أختبر البعد عن الله عندما حاول تخبئة الخطيئة في قلبه "إن تعهدت إثماً في قلبي لا يستمع لي الرب" (مزمور 18:66).

ويشير الكتاب المقدس لنواح متعددة من الخطيئة التي تعرقل فعالية الصلاة. أولاً، عندما نعيش بحسب الجسد، بدلاً من الروح، تتعرقل رغبتنا في الصلاة وقدرتنا على التواصل. وبالرغم من أننا نصبح خليقة جديدة عندما نولد ثانية، فإن الطبيعة الجديدة تسكن في الإنسان العتيق فإن "الخيمة" العتيقة فاسدة وخاطئة. لا يستطيع الجسد أن يتحكم في أفعالنا واتجاهاتنا "لأنه إن عشتم بحسب الجسد، فإنكم ستموتون، ولكن إن كنتم بالروح تميتون أعمال الجسد، فستحيون" (رومية 13:8)، ولكن إن سمحنا للروح القدس أن يقودنا في علاقة صحيحة مع الله. عندها فقط سيستمع الله ويستجيب لصلاتنا.

إحدى الطرق التي يظهر فيها الجسد هي الأنانية وهي معرقل آخر لفعالية الصلاة. فعندما تكون صلاتنا ناتجة عن أنانية، فإننا نسأل الله عن ما نريده وليس ما هو يريد، فرغباتنا تعرقل صلاتنا. "نحن نثق بالله ثقة عظيمة تؤكد لنا أنه يسمع لنا الطلبات التي نرفعها إليه، إن كانت منسجمة مع إرادته" (يوحنا الأولى 14:5). فالصلاة حسب إرادة الله هي طلب إرادة الله. حتى وإن لم نعلم إرادته. والمسيح هو مثلنا الأعلى وقد سأل إرادة الله الآب: "يا أبي، إن شئت أبعد عني هذه الكأس. ولكن، لتكن لا مشيئتي بل مشيئتك" (لوقا 42:22). والصلوات الأنانية دائماً ما تكون لإشباع رغباتنا الأنانية، ولا يمكننا توقع استجابة الله لتلك الصلوات. "وإذا طلبتم منه شيئاً، فإنكم لا تحصلون عليه: لأنكم تطلبون بدافع شرير، إذ تنوون أن تستهلكوا ما تنالونه لإشباع شهواتكم فقط" (يعقوب 3:4).

والحياة بحسب رغباتنا الجسدية الأنانية تعرقل فعالية صلاتنا لأنها تتسبب في تحجير القلوب ضد الله. فإن لم نشعر باحتياج الآخرين، فيمكننا توقع عدم شعور الله باحتياجاتنا. ولكن عندما نتجه لله بالصلاة، يجب أن يكون اهتمامنا الأول هو مشيئة الله، والثاني هو احتياجات الآخرين. وهذا ينبع من استيعاب فكرة أننا يجب أن نحسب الآخرين أفضل منا وأن نهتم باهتماماتنا أكثر من أنفسنا (فيليبي 3:2-4).

وعائق آخر هام جداً لفعالية الصلاة هو عدم المغفرة للآخرين. فعندما نرفض المغفرة للآخرين، تبدأ المرارة والحنق في الازدهار في قلوبنا حتى تخنق صلواتنا. فكيف يمكننا أن نتوقع أن يباركنا الله – نحن الخطاة الغير مستحقين – إن جعلنا المرارة والحنق في قلوبنا ورفضنا الغفران للآخرين؟ وهذا المبدأ موضح بشكل جميل في المثل الموجود في متى 23:18-35. والمبدأ الموجود في هذه القصة يوضح أن الله يغفر لنا دين عظيم (خطيئتنا) وهو يتوقع منا أن نغفر للآخرين كما هو غفر لنا. فرفضنا للغفران يعرقل صلواتنا.

وعائق آخر للصلاة هو عدم الإيمان والشك. وهذا لا يعني أنه عندما نأتي لله باقتناع أنه سيستجيب بأنه مرغم لأن يستجيب. فالصلاة بدون شك، هي الصلاة مع استيعاب شخص الله وطبيعته ودوافعه. "فمن المستحيل إرضاء الله بدون إيمان. إذ من يتقرب إلي الله، لا بد أن يؤمن بأنه موجود، وبأنه يكافيء الذين يسعون إليه" (عبرانين 6:11). فعندما نأتي لله بالصلاة، ولكننا نشك في شخصه وهدفه ووعوده فنحن نهين الله. فثقتنا يجب أن تكون في معرفتنا أنه سيمنحنا ما نطلبه حسب مشيئته وهدفه لحياتنا مع استيعابنا أن مشيئته هي أفضل سيناريو لحياتنا. "وإنما، عليه أن يطلب ذلك بإيمان، دون أي تردد أو شك. فإن المتردد كموجة البحر تتلاعب بها الرياح فتقذفها وتردها! فلا يتوهم المتردد أنه ينال شيئاً من الرب" (يعقوب 6:1-7).

وأخيراً، الخلافات في المنازل هو عائق واضح للصلاة. ويذكر بطرس هذا العائق بالذات. "وأنتم أيها الأزواج، إذ تساكنون زوجاتكم عالمين بأنهن أضعف منكم، أكرموهن باعتبارهن شريكات لكم في وراثة نعمة الحياة، لكي لا يعوق صلواتكم شيء" (بطرس الأولى 7:3). فعندما يكون هناك خلاف عائلي حيث لا يمثل رب العائلة سلوك مسيحي فهذا بالطبع يعرقل تواصله وشركته مع الله. وبالمثل ينبغي على النساء أن يسلكن بحسب مباديء الكتاب المقدس حتى لا تعرقل صلواتهن (افسس 5).

ولحسن الحظ، يمكننا التعامل مع كل الصعوبات والمعرقلات للصلاة إن أتينا لله بالصلاة والتوبة. يوحنا الأولى 9:1 يؤكد لنا أن "إن اعترفنا لله بخطايانا، فهو جدير بالثقة وعادل، يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل إثم". فعندما نفعل ذلك، نتمتع بتواصل منفتح وواضح مع الله، ونجد أننا نتمتع باستماع الله والاستجابة لطلباتنا ويملأ الفرح قلوبنا.


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2012)

ما هي الصلاة مشياً على الأقدام؟ هل الصلاة مشياً أمر كتابي؟

 الصلاة مشياً على الأقدام هو ممارسة الصلاة في مكان معين، وهي نوع من الصلاة الشفاعية تتعلق بالمشي بالقرب من مكان معين أثناء الصلاة. والبعض يعتقد أن الصلاة بقرب من مكان معين يمكنهم من الصلاة بشكل "أكثر وضوحاً". ويقوم بالصلاة أثناء المشي على الأقدام أفراد أو جماعات أو كنائس بأكملها. وفي بعض الأحيان يمشون لمسافات قريبة أو أميال بعيدة. والفكرة هنا هي تمكن الشخص من استخدام الشخص للخمس حواس – البصر، والسمع، والشم، والتذوق واللمس – وذلك لزيادة استيعاب المصلي للاحتياجات الموضوعة أمامه.

فعلى سبيل المثال، إن قمت بالمشي في منطقتك السكنية، ربما يلفت انتباهك مكان ما مهمل وقذر. وربما يلهمك هذا المنظر بأن تصلي من أجل الصحة الروحية والجسدية لقاطني هذا العقار. وتصلي بعض المجموعات حول المدارس حيث يقومون بالصلاة للمدرسين والطلبة بداخل هذه المدرسة بالذات، طالبين أن يحفظهم الله وأن يعطيهم سلاماً، وأن يبطل الله عمل الشرير في داخل هذه المدرسة. فبعض الناس يشعرون بأنهم يستطيعون التركيز عندما يكونون بالقرب من الأناس والأماكن التي يرفعون الصلاة من أجلها.

وتعتبر الصلاة أثناء المشي على الأقدام ظاهرة جديدة، مصدرها غير معروف. ولا يوجد مثال مشابه في الكتاب المقدس للصلاة أثناء المشي، ولكن حيث أن المشي على الأقدام كان وسيلة المواصلات الرئيسية في الكنيسة الأولي فمما لاشك فيه أن المؤمنون الأوائل قد قاموا بالصلاة أثناء انتقالهم من كان لآخر. ولكن لا يوجد أمر كتابي مباشر يأمرنا بأن نقوم بذلك. ولا يذكر الكتاب المقدس حتمية التواجد في مكان معين أو اتخاذ وضع معين وقت الصلاة. وبالرغم من أن الناس يشعرون أن القرب من المكان يؤثر على فعالية الصلاة فإن أبانا السماوي يعلم مكاننا في كل حين ويعلم احتياجاتنا ويسمع ويستجيب حسب مشيئته. وكونه يسمح لنا بالصلاة فهذا لمنفعتنا وبنائنا الروحي وليس لإعلام الله.

والكتاب المقدس يأمرنا بأن "نصلي دون انقطاع" (تسالونيكي الأولى 17:5) والله يستمع للصلوات المرفوعة أمامه للذين هم في المسيح (يوحنا 7:15)، بغض النظر عن التوقيت أو المكان أو الوضع. وفي نفس الوقت، لا يوجد أمر كتابي يمنعنا من الصلاة أثناء السير على الأقدام، فأي سبب يدعونا للصلاة هو شيء مستحق.


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2012)

*ما هي الصلاة بالروح؟*

 نجد الصلاة بالروح مذكورة ثلاث مرات في الكتاب المقدس. كورنثوس الأولى 15:14 يقول "فما العمل إذن؟ سأصلي بالروح، ولكن سأصلي بالعقل أيضاً". وأفسس 18:6 يقول "كونوا مصلين في كل حال، بكل صلاة وطلبة في الروح، وساهرين لهذا الغرض عينه مواظبين تماماً على جميع الطلبات لأجل القديسين جميعاً". ويهوذا 20 يقول "وأما أنتم أيها الأحباء، فابنوا أنفسكم على إيمانكم الأقدس، وصلوا دائماً في الروح القدس". والبعض يعتقد أن هذه الآيات الكتابية تشير إلى التكلم بألسنة، ولكن يصعب إثبات ذلك كتابياً.

وكلمة الصلاة الموجودة في اللغة الأصلية اليونانية يمكن ترجمتها بعدة أشكال "عن طريق" أو "بمساعدة" أو "تحت قيادة" أو "في ما يتعلق". ولكن الصلاة بالروح لا تشير إلى الكلمات المستخدمة أثناء الصلاة. ولكن تشير إلى الكيفية التي نصلي بها. فالصلاة بالروح هي الصلاة بحسب قيادة الروح القدس. وهي الصلاة لأشياء يقودنا الروح القدس للصلاة من أجلها. رومية 26:8 يخبرنا "وكذلك الروح أيضاً يمدنا بالعون لنقهر ضعفنا. فإننا لا نعلم ما يجب أن نصلي لأجله كما يليق، ولكن الروح نفسه يؤدي الشفاعة عنا بأنات تفوق التعبير".

وربما يكون السبب الرئيسي لربط الصلاة بالروح بموهبة التكلم بالألسنة هو المقطع الموجود في كورنثوس الأولى 15:14. فهذا المقطع يتناول هبة التكلم بالألسنة، ويذكر بولس أنه " سيصلي بالروح ". وكورنثوس الأولي والإصحاح 14 يقول في أكثر من مرة أنه عندما يتكلم الإنسان بالألسنة، أنه يعلم ما يقوله، أنه يتحدث بلغة مجهولة، ولا يستطيع أي شخص أن يفهم ما يقوله.... إن لم يقم شخص آخر بالترجمة. وفي أفسس 18:6 يعلمنا بولس أن "مواظبين تماماً على جميع الطلبات لأجل القديسين جميعاً". فكيف يمكننا سرد كل طلباتنا والصلاة من أجل القديسين، إن لم نفهم ما نقوله؟ ولهذا فإن الصلاة بالروح يجب أن تفهم وأنها الصلاة تحت قيادة وقوة الروح القدس وحسب مشيئته، وهذا مختلف عن هبة التكلم بألسنة.


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2012)

*كيف يمكنني التأكد من أنني أصلي بحسب مشيئة الله؟*
  ينبغي أن يكون هدف الإنسان الأسمى هو أن يمجد الله (كورنثوس الأولى 31:10)، وهذا يتضمن الصلاة حسب مشيئته. أولاً، يجب أن نسأل من الله الحكمة. "وإن كان أحد منكم بحاجة إلى الحكمة، فليطلب من الله الذي يعطي الجميع بسخاء ولا يعير. فسيعطى له" (يعقوب 5:1). وبطلب الحكمة، يجب وأن نثق أن الله سخي وأنه مستعد أن يستجيب لصلواتنا: "فلا يتوهم المتردد أنه ينال شيئاً من الرب" (يعقوب 7:1 ومرقس 24:11). فلذا، الصلاة حسب مشيئة الله تتضمن طلب الحكمة (حتى نعلم مشيئة الله)، والطلب بإيمان (أي الثقة في مشيئة الله).

وفيما يلي قائمة تعين المؤمن في الصلاة حسب مشيئة الله:

1. صل من أجل ما يأمر الكتاب المقدس بالصلاة من أجله. فقد أمرنا الكتاب المقدس أن نصلي من أجل أعدائنا (متى 44:5)، ولأن يرسل الله فعلة لحقل الخدمة (لوقا 2:10)، وأن لا ندخل في تجربة (متى 41:26)، ولخدام الكلمة (كولوسي 3:4 وتسالونيكي الثانية 1:3)، وللسلطات الحكومية (تيموثاوس الأولى 1:3-2)، ولرفع العناء (يعقوب 13:5)، ولشفاء المؤمنون الآخرين (يعقوب 16:5). فعندما نصلي من أجل ما أمرنا الله بأن نصلي من أجله فأننا نثق بأننا نصلي بحسب مشيئة الله.

2. اتبع مثال الشخصيات الكتابية. فقد صلي بولس لخلاص اسرائيل (رومية 1:10). وصلي داوود لطلب الرحمة والمغفرة عندما أخطأ (مزمور 1:51-2). وطلبت الكنيسة الأولى الشجاعة لنشر كلمة الله (أعمال الرسل 29:4). وكانت هذه الصلوات حسب مشيئة الله، ويمكننا اليوم رفع صلوات مماثلة. وكما هو الحال مع بولس والكنيسة الأولى، يجب وأن نطلب دائماً خلاص الآخرين – الذين نعرفهم و أحبائنا الذين لا يعرفون المسيح – والذين لا نعرفهم خاصة الذين هم في سلطة. ولأنفسنا، فيجب أن نصلي كما صلى داوود، دائماً عالمين ومعترفين بخطايانا لله قبل أن تعرقل خطايانا علاقتنا مع الله وتعطل صلاتنا.

3. صل بالدوافع الصحيحة. الدوافع الأنانية لا يباركها الله. "وإذا طلبتم منه شيئاً، فإنكم لا تحصلون عليه: لأنكم تطلبون بدافع شرير، إذ تنوون أن تستهلكوا ما تنالونه لإشباع شهواتكم فقط" (يعقوب 3:4). ويجب أن نصلي ليس بغرض التفاخر أمام الآخرين بكلماتنا حتي يروننا كأشخاص "روحيين"، بل بخصوصية و سرية، حتى يستمع أبانا السماوي ويجازينا علانية (متى 5:6-6).

4. صل بروح الغفران للآخرين (مرقس 25:11). فروح المرارة والغضب والانتقام والكراهية ضد الآخرين سيمنع قلوبنا من الصلاة بخضوع تام لله. تماماً كما هو الحال مع وصية عدم تقديم ذبائح أمام الله عندما يكون هناك خلاف بيننا وبين المؤمنين الآخرين (متى 23:5-24)، فبنفس الطريقة، لا يريد الله ذبائح صلواتنا حتى نتصالح مع أخوتنا وأخواتنا في المسيح.

5. صل بروح الشكر (كولوسي 2:4 وفيليبي 6:4-7). فيمكننا دائما أن نجد شيئاً نشكر الله عليه، مهما ثقل حملنا أو كثرت احتياجاتنا. فأكثر الأشخاص معاناة في هذا العالم، يعلمون في قلوبهم أن السماء وأمجادها تنتظرهم، فيجب وأن نكون شاكرين لله.

6. صل بلجاجة (لوقا 1:18 وتسالونيكي الأولى 17:5). فيجب أن نجاهد في الصلاة ولا نمل إن لم نتلق استجابة مباشرة لصلواتنا. فجزء من طلب مشيئة الله بالصلاة هو الإيمان بأنه مهما كانت استجابة الصلاة، فعلينا قبول حكم الله والخضوع لمشيئته والاستمرار في الصلاة.

7. اعتمد على روح الله بالصلاة. وهذه حقيقة مجيدة: "وكذلك الروح أيضاً يمدنا بالعون لنقهر ضعفنا. فإننا لا نعلم ما يجب أن نصلي لأجله كما يليق، ولكن الروح نفسه يؤدي الشفاعة عنا بأنات تفوق التعبير" (رومية 26:8-27). فالروح القدس يعيننا على الصلاة. ففي أوقات حزننا وشعورنا بالإحباط، والأوقات التي نشعر فيها أننا "لا نستطيع الصلاة"، لنا العزاء في معرفة أن الله بنفسه، في شخص الروح القدس، يصلي من أجلنا. فما أعظم تلك المعرفة!

ولنا الثقة في الصلاة عندما نتبع الروح القدس وليس رغبات الجسد. فعندها نتأكد من أن الروح القدس سيقوم برفع صلواتنا أمام الله الآب ليحقق مشيئته في الوقت الذي عينه ونعلم يقينناً أن كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير (رومية 28:8).


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2012)

ما هي الطريقة الصحيحة للصلاة؟

  هل من الأفضل أن نصلي واقفين أم جالسين أم منحنين أو راكعين؟ هل يجب أن أصلي رافعاً يدي لله ؟ هل يجب أن أغمض عيني عندما أصلي؟ هل من الأفضل أن أصلي في مبنى الكنيسة أم في الخلاء؟ هل ينبغي أن أصلى في الصباح عندما أستيقظ أم في المساء قبل أن أنام؟ هل يجب أن أستخدم كلمات معينة أثناء الصلاة؟ كيف ينبغي أن أبدأ صلاتي؟ كيف ينبغي أن أنهي صلاتي؟ هذه الأسئلة وغيرها، هي أسئلة شائعة نتلقاها عن موضوع الصلاة. فما هي الطريقة الصحيحة للصلاة؟ هل تعتبر أي من الأشياء السابق ذكرها عناصر مهمة؟

كثيراً ما نعتقد أن الصلاة "خلطة سحرية". وإن لم نستخدم عناصر معينة أو لم نصلي في وضع معين، فالله لن يستمع أو يستجيب لصلواتنا. وهذا بالطبع مبدأ غير كتابي. فالله لا يستجيب لصلواتنا بناء على متي نصلي أو أين نكون وما هو وضع جسدنا، وترتيب كلماتنا. ويوحنا الأولى 14:5-15 يقول لنا "نحن نثق بالله ثقة عظيمة تؤكد لنا أنه يسمع لنا الطلبات التي نرفعها إليه، إن كانت منسجمة مع إرادته". وبالمثل يوحنا 13:14-14 يعلن "فأي شيء تطلبونه باسمي أفعله لكم، ليتمجد الآب في الابن. إن طلبتم شيئاً باسمي، فإني أفعله". فتبعاً لذلك، وكثير من المقاطع الكتابية الأخرى، نعلم أم الله يستجيب لصلواتنا بناء على ما إن كنا نسأل حسب مشيئة وفي اسم يسوع (لنمجد المسيح).

فما هي الطريقة الصحيحة للصلاة؟ فيليبي 6:4-7 يقول لنا "لا تقلقوا من جهة أي شيء، بل في كل أمر لتكن طلباتكم معروفة لدى الله، بالصلاة والدعاء، مع الشكر. وسلام الله الذي تعجز العقول عن إدراكه، يحرس قلوبكم وأفكاركم في المسيح يسوع". فالطريقة الصحيحة للصلاة هي أن تسكب قلبك أمام الرب يسوع. كن أميناً مع الله، فهو يعرفك أكثر مما تعرف نفسك. قدم طلبتك أمام الله، ولكن تذكر أن الله يعلم الأفضل وسيمنحك سؤل قلبك حسب مشيئته. عبر عن حبك وتقديرك وأعبد الله بالصلاة، ولا تهتم بأن تقول الكلمات المناسبة. فالله يهتم بمحتوى قلبك أكثر من لباقة حديثك معه.

ومن أكثر الأمثلة الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس توضيحاً للصلاة الصحيحة هي الصلاة الربانية الموجودة في متى 9:6-13. ولكن ينبغي أن نتذكر أن هذا مثال لنا ليس مجرد للحفظ والتسميع لله. بل هو مثال للعناصر التي ينبغي أن تحتويها صلاتنا وعبادتنا و طلباتنا واعترافاتنا. صل من أجل الأشياء المذكورة في الصلاة الربانية ولكن استخدم كلماتك التي تعبر وتعكس علاقتك مع الله. فالطريقة الصحيحة للصلاة هي التعبير عن قلوبنا لله. والوقوف أو الجلوس أو الركوع أو رفع أيادينا في الكنيسة أو في المنزل، كلها مسائل ثانوية، وتعتمد على تفضيل الشخص وملائمة الموقف. فرغبة الله هو أن تكون صلاتنا شخصية وتعبيراً عن علاقة حقيقية بيننا وبينه.


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2012)

الصلاة الصامتة – هل هي كتابية؟
  ربما لا يذكر الكتاب المقدس الصلاة الصامتة على وجه الخصوص، ولكن هذا لا يعني أنها أقل أهمية من الصلاة بصوت مسموع. فالله قادر على سماع أفكارنا كما هو قادر على سماع أصواتنا (مزمور 23:139 وأرميا 3:12). فالمسيح عرف أفكار الفريسيين الشريرة، الذين كانوا يشككون فيه (متى 24:12-26 ولوقا 7:11). فلا شيء نقوله أو نفكر فيه لا يعلمه الله، فالله لا يحتاج لأن يسمع كلماتنا ليعلم أفكار قلوبنا. فهو يستمع لكل الصلوات المرفوعة أمامة الصامتة والمسموعة.

الكتاب المقدس يذكر الصلاة في الخفاء (متى 6:6). فما الفرق بين الصلاة بصوت مسموع أو بصمت إن كنت بمفردك؟ هناك بعض الظروف التي تكون الصلاة الصامتة فيها أكثر ملائمة. مثل الصلاة من أجل شيء خاص بينك وبين الله، والصلاة لشخص موجود في نفس المكان. ولا يوجد عيب في الصلاة الصامتة – خاصة وأن كان دافعك ليس الخوف أو الخجل من أن يراك أحد مصلياً.

وربما يكون المقطع الكتابي الموجود في تسالونيكي الأولى 17:5، من أكثر المقاطع أهمية بالنسبة للصلاة الصامتة. صل بدون انقطاع. فالصلاة بدون انقطاع لا تعني الصلاة بصوت مسموع. ولكنها تعني أننا في شركة مع الله بصورة مستديمة، حيث أن كل فكر يجري في أذهاننا بخضوع تام لله (كورنثوس الثانية 5:10)، وأن نأتي بكل موقف وخطة وخوف وقلق أمام عرش الله. وجزء من عدم إنقطاع الصلاة هو ممارسة الصلاة المسموعة والصامتة والتسبيح بينما نوجه حمدنا وتوسلنا وشكرنا لله.


----------

